# masonic occult celebrities exposed



## 001 (Aug 20, 2009)

masonic occult celebrities exposed

some people will know what to look for and some wont see it


----------



## 001 (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## 001 (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## cee (Aug 20, 2009)

Agreed those are symbols of masons-did you find on your own or is there a link. By the way all these people are losers, especially beyonce.


----------



## 001 (Aug 21, 2009)

just stuff I seen and collected over time I guess


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Aug 21, 2009)

no. rappers are not in on the NWO, illuminati etc.


----------



## 001 (Aug 21, 2009)

nah but they playing their part and know what's going on


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Aug 21, 2009)

001 said:


> nah but they playing their part and know what's going on


 no, they aren't. many people know but seriously, its just a coincidence with these celebs...rappers like to throw up all sorts of shit...and skulls and bones are super common, i know the NWO is real and all that trust me but it doesnt have shit to do with rappers lol


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 22, 2009)

I just knew cory from cory in the house was the devil. 

Hey 001, I have 666 tatted on me, I must be a part of it too huh.


----------



## 001 (Aug 22, 2009)

why would you want 666 tattooed on you? lol thats just crazy


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 22, 2009)

Because I'm hardcore  I want to get the jesus fish, but instead have it say Satan like this:


----------



## 001 (Aug 22, 2009)

lol you joker haha..... personally I believe too much that their is battle for souls.... its when you try to live the righteous life that the devil trys to plagues you...

I am going to get one saying loves from elbow to wrist and hugz on the other side coz I love hugz


----------

